# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ / Manchester United

## Amarasos

Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի եկրպագուներին հրավիրում ենք այստեղ!!!

----------


## Աբելյան

վախտին սիրում էի, բայց հիմա չեմ սիրում: Մանավանդ Ուեյն Ռունիին ու Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուին:
Նախկին ֆուտբոլիստներից Էրիկ Կանտոնային ու Պետեր Շմեյխելին եմ շատ սիրում, իսկ հիմիկվա թիմը հեչ չի դզում:

----------


## Amarasos

Չե: Խի ես տե՞նց ասում: Manchesterը լավ մարզավիճակում է: Հավատում եմ,որ մի բան կդառնա այս տարի: :Smile:   Rooney իմ սիրված խաղացողն է/Beckhamic հետո :Cool:  / իսկ C.Ronaldo-ին աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո ատեցի/հիշում ես England-Portugal խաղը/  :Angry2:   դու էլ ինչպես տեսնում եմ Ինտեռին չես սիրում հա՞ :Think:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Հայնցե ` Ես խորհուրդ տվեցի Տեվեսին տեղափոխվել Մանչեստեր    >>>*

----------


## John

Ուրավա Ռեդ Դայմոնդ-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 2-2

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Հայնցե ` ես չեմ պատրաստվում տեղափոխվել Լիվերպուլ >>>*

----------


## Googush

Ամենալավ ու ամենաուժեղ թիմն  է
իր ավանդույթներով ու պատմությամբ մեծագույն ակումբը :Hands Up:

----------


## Rossoner

Լավագույննա Անգլիայում ու լավագույններից Եվրոպայում, հարգում եմ էտ թիմը բայց դե Միլանից լավը չի

----------


## Googush

Մի խաղը ոչինչ չի որոշում, Munch-ի հնարավորությունները էնքան ա, որ կարող է ամբողջ Milan-ին առնի ու պահեստային նստացնի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի խաղը ոչինչ չի որոշում, Munch-ի հնարավորությունները էնքան ա, որ կարող է ամբողջ Milan-ին առնի ու պահեստային նստացնի:


Ես շատ եմ հարգում մանչեստեր յունաթեդը…կարելիա ասել իմ 3-4 սիրած թիմաերից մեկնա…բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ թիմը փողով չի որոշվում …և դա կարելիա ասել Չելսին ամն տարի ապացուցումա (նեղանալ չկա)…




> Ամենալավ ու ամենաուժեղ թիմն է
> իր ավանդույթներով ու պատմությամբ մեծագույն ակումբը


Այ այս մտքի հետ էլ համաձայն չեմ իհարկե մանչեստերը լավ ավանդույթներ ունի, բայց հաստատ պատմությամբ մեծագույն ակումբը չէ  :Ok:

----------


## Rossoner

> Մի խաղը ոչինչ չի որոշում, Munch-ի հնարավորությունները էնքան ա, որ կարող է ամբողջ Milan-ին առնի ու պահեստային նստացնի:


 :LOL: 
Որ կարանաին կառնեին, էտ դու շեշտեցիր որ ամենահարուստներիցա ու կարա Նանի ու էտ կարգի խաղացողներ առնի ամեն տարի, Միլաննել անանց տռանսֆեռի կարա եվռոպայի թագավորի տիտղոսը գրավի, տենում ես ախպեր որ փողը քիչա... :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Անգլիայի սուպերգավաթ

CHELSEA 1:1 M. Un. 11 մետրանոցներով 0:3
Շնորհավորում եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Barça

Հիմնական ժամանակը 1:1,որից հետո միանգամից 11 մետրանոցներ, ու ըտեղ իրան ցույց տվեց Վան Դեր Սարը.3 հատ հարված իրար հետեվից հետ մղելով, սկզբից Պիսսարոինը, հետո Լեմպարդինը հետո էլ Ֆիլլիպսինը, իսկ Մանչից իրանց հարվածները իրացրին Ֆերդինանդը, Ֆլետչերը և Ռունին մի խոքով 3:0 11 մետրանոցներով և Մանչը Անգլիայի սուպեր Գավաթակիր .

----------


## Googush

Այոոոոոոոոոո,հաղթանակ, սա այս տարվա առաջին հաղթանակն է, հիմա կտեսնեք Պրեմյեր Լիգա + Չեմպիոնների լիգա, Անգլիայի Գավաթ , ամեն ինչ տանելու ենք

----------


## Artgeo

Լավն ա  :LOL: 

See I will
Always
Love the Reds so much
We are the team nobody else can touch

United
I love them
They’re the only team I like
The other ones are shite
And now I’m gunna tell you how I feel

F*ck Peter Kenyon and Abramovich
F*ck you Mourinho you son of a bitch
F*ck Kevin Keegan and F*ck Brandon Lee
F*ck Steve McClaren and F*ck Man City
F*ck Leeds United you’re down in your day
F*ck Norman Hunter and F*ck Eddie Gray
F*ck Everton and F*ck you Liverpool
F*ck all you Scousers cos Manchester rule

Ronaldo, van Nistelrooy play for the baddest team
With Ferdinand and super Roy Keane
Silvestre and Ryan Giggs we’ve never looked so bad
Dressed in red, white, and black
We don’t give a damn about no one else

F*ck Peter Kenyon and Abramovich
F*ck you Mourinho you son of a bitch
F*ck Kevin Keegan and F*ck Brandon Lee
F*ck Steve McClaren and F*ck Man City
F*ck Arsène Wenger and F*ck Arsenal too
F*ck all the Cockneys we F*cking hate you
F*ck Everton and F*ck you Liverpool
F*ck all you Scousers cos Manchester rule

Rule rule United x4

Now I hate the Scousers and I hate Liverpool
They’re F*cking shite and United rule
And Chelsea who do you think you are
It’s been 50 long years
It’s gunna end in tears
You’ll never be as big as Man United

F*ck Barcelona and F*ck Real Madrid
I’ve loved United since I was a kid
F*ck Bayern Munich and AC Milan
F*ck Deportivo and Vasco De Gam

F*ck Kevin Keegan and F*ck Brandon Lee
F*ck Steve McClaren and F*ck Man City
F*ck Everton and F*ck you Liverpool
F*ck all you Scousers cos Manchester rule

Rule rule United x8




 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի եկրպագուներին հրավիրում ենք այստեղ!!!


Արդեն ինչքան վախտ ա բալետ եմ անում
Հեսա կտենաք Մ Յու -ն չեմպիոնա !!!  :Clapping:

----------


## Ռեդ

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՄԱՆՉԸ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԱԱԱԱ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Drinks:  :Drinks:  :Drinks:  :Drinks:  :Drinks:

----------


## Taurus

Ապրեն տղեքը, ես էտքան էլ անգլիայի առաջնություն չեմ սիրում, բայց սեզոնի կեսից վիզ Մանչին էի երկրպագում, դե շահամոլ մարդ եմ էլի :Smile:  (տղերք  :Wink: )

----------


## Ռեդ

Մենակ էն իմացա, որ Չելսին նիչյա ա խաղացել 1:1 : Պատճառը որն էր?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մենակ էն իմացա, որ Չելսին նիչյա ա խաղացել 1:1 : Պատճառը որն էր?


Ինչի պատճառը?
1-0 կրում էին,վերջում Բոլթոնը խփելա,բայց դե էտ վախտ Չելսին արդեն գիտեր,որ Մանչը 2-0 կրումա:
Շնորհավորում եմ Մանչեսթերի բոլոր երկրպագուներին:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արժանիներև չեմպիոն են ներկա դրությամբ ,տեսնենք Ինտերին

Շնորհավոր...

----------


## Աբելյան

գոնե Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը չվեկալեն

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Մենակ էն իմացա, որ Չելսին նիչյա ա խաղացել 1:1 : Պատճառը որն էր?


դե, չկարեցան չեմպիոն դառնան, գոնե Բոլթոնին փրկեցին դուրս թռնելուց

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե, չկարեցան չեմպիոն դառնան, գոնե Բոլթոնին փրկեցին դուրս թռնելուց


Ուզում ես ասել սարքած խաղ էր?

----------


## Աբելյան

Չէի ասի սարքած էր, ուղղակի Չելսին տեսավ որ կրելը օգուտ չի տա, ասեցին գոնե Բոլթոնին օգուտ տանք: Թե չէ Չելսին 95-րդ րոպեին մի ինչ-որ Բոլթոնից գոլ կթողա՞:

էտ միավորը Բոլթոնի համար փրկության միավոր էր

----------


## Yellow Raven

> գոնե Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը չվեկալեն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> դե, չկարեցան չեմպիոն դառնան, գոնե Բոլթոնին փրկեցին դուրս թռնելուց


Բոլթոնին դուրս թռնելու վտանգ չէր սպառնում:ինքը արդեն ապահովել էր իրա տեղը:
Ստեղ ծախածի հարց չկա:

----------


## Աբելյան

եթե կրվեր, Ֆուլհեմի ու Ռիդինգի չափ միավոր չէ՞ր ունենալու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց ստեղ հավասար միավորների դեպքում գոլերի տարբերությունն են հաշվում,իսկ էտի Բոլթոնի մոտ -18 էր,ի տարբերություն Ֆուլհեմի` -23 ու Ռեդինգի` -29:
Այսինքն եթե Բոլթոնը 1-0 կրվեր,պետքա Ռեդինգը 10 գոլի տարբերությամբ կրեր,որ Բոլթոնից առաջ անցներ,ինչը ինքնին հասկանալիա,որ անհնարա:

----------


## Ռեդ

Շնորհավոր ! ! !  :Cool:   :Drinks:  :Drinks:  :Drinks: 
Երեկվա խաղում Վիդիչը վերջն էր  :Ok:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Բայց խաղի հերոսը Վան դեր Սարն էր  :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ Մանչեստերի բոլոր երկրպագուներին :Hands Up: Ապրեն շատ լավն էին երեկ նամանավանդ կռիվների ժամանակ :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: Ես շատ եմ հավանել և Վիդիչին, և շատ շատ եմ հավանել Ռոնալդուին , և վան Դեր Սային :Cool: Հինալաի էր ուղղակի մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆելո

էսօր Լիվերպուլ-Մանչեստեր Յու.
ովա տեղյակ? ցույց են տալու?

ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ :Clapping:

----------


## Mitre

> էսօր Լիվերպուլ-Մանչեստեր Յու.
> ովա տեղյակ? ցույց են տալու?
> 
> ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ


Ցույց տրվողները
*Բորուսիա- Շալկե*  Կենտրոնով
*Ինտեր - Կատանիա * Արմենիա 

Ինչքան գիտեմ ուրիշ չկա

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչ մի ալիքո՞վ

----------


## REAL_ist

անգլիա աչկիս հայերը էլ ցուց չեն տալի, փողերը պրծելա

----------


## Mitre

Մանչի խաղը էս պահին 1 : 1

----------


## Ֆելո

Լիվերպուլ 2:1 Մանչեստր Յու.
3' [0 - 1]  C.A. Tevez   
21'   C.A. Tevez   (դեղին քարտ)
26' [1 - 1] W. Brown (o.g.)    
77' [2 - 1] R. Babel    
79'   N. Vidic (դեղին քարտ)
81'   Nani (դեղին քարտ)
90'   N. Vidic (երկրորդ դեղին քարտ` կարմիր)

 :Victory:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

միջֆորումայինում 5 միավոր կպցրի ՝ 2-1  :Wink:

----------


## John

Արսենալ-Մ.Յ. 2-1
հալալա Արսենի տղեքին… Նասրին ա 2 հատ խփել

----------


## Ռեդ

> Արսենալ-Մ.Յ. 2-1
> հալալա Արսենի տղեքին… Նասրին ա 2 հատ խփել


Մալադեց Արսենալ

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

օբշի հավասար խաղ էր ինչ-որ տեղ Արսենալի բախտն էլ բերեց հատկապես առաջին գոլի ժամանակ բայց Մանչեստերի գոլը կլասս էր  :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ափսոս խաղը չեմ նայել  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

Արդեն կարող ենք շնորհավորել Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդի, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի և Քրիստիանո Ռոնալոյի բոլոր երկրպագուներին Ոսկե գնդակի արժանանալու կապակցությամբ: 
Ես անձամբ գոհ եմ , ճիշտ որոշում էր, արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա:
2-րդը Մեսսինա, 3-րդը Տորրեսը 
բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ, երեքին էլ շատ սիրում եմ

----------


## Ռեդ

> Արդեն կարող ենք շնորհավորել Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդի, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի և Քրիստիանո Ռոնալոյի բոլոր երկրպագուներին Ոսկե գնդակի արժանանալու կապակցությամբ: 
> Ես անձամբ գոհ եմ , ճիշտ որոշում էր, արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա:
> 2-րդը Մեսսինա, 3-րդը Տորրեսը 
> բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ, երեքին էլ շատ սիրում եմ


Շնորհավոր լինի, Ռոլալդուն արժանի ա

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

չսիրեցի ես էդ Ռոնալդուին շատ ֆիքստուլա  ինչ լավ էր կարմիր քարտ տվեցին Մանչեստեր Սիթիի հետ խաղում իրան լրիվ Մարադոնա էր զգում

----------


## Ռեդ

> չսիրեցի ես էդ Ռոնալդուին շատ ֆիքստուլա  ինչ լավ էր կարմիր քարտ տվեցին Մանչեստեր Սիթիի հետ խաղում իրան լրիվ Մարադոնա էր զգում


Զուտ որպես մարդ այ սենց ա  :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

<<Ոսկե Գնդակը>> շնորհվումա ոչ թե լավ մարդկային հատկանիշների, այլ լավ խաղի համար :Wink: 
Իսկ էդ առումով վաղուց արդեն պարզ էր,որ Ռոնալդուն էս տարի պետքա վերցնի <<Ոսկե Գնդակը>> :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> <<Ոսկե Գնդակը>> շնորհվումա ոչ թե լավ մարդկային հատկանիշների, այլ լավ խաղի համար
> Իսկ էդ առումով վաղուց արդեն պարզ էր,որ Ռոնալդուն էս տարի պետքա վերցնի <<Ոսկե Գնդակը>>


Ֆ.Ց. Լիվերպուլը գրել էր



> չսիրեցի ես էդ Ռոնալդուին շատ ֆիքստուլա


ես էլ գրեցի իմ կարծիքը, ամեն մի գրառմանս վրով մի բան պիտի գրես  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

ուշադրություն , դուք իմացել եք Մանչեսթեր - Չելսի խաղի արդյունքը?
Ման.Յու  [3 - 0] Չելսի
Չելսին 5 դեղին քարտ, Մանչեթերը 3 դեղին + 3 գոլ

4'....... _Ֆր.Լեմպարդ_  
27'...... _Ջ.Բոսինգվա_ 
28'......Ք.Ռոնալդո, _Ռ.Կարվալիո_ 
45'.....................[1 - 0]	Ն.Վիդիչ		
63'.....................[2 - 0]	Ու.Ռունի 		
66'.......Ու.Ռունի 		
68'.......Ջ.Պարկ 		
81'......._Ջ.Թերրի_ 
87'.....................[3 - 0]	Դ.Բերբատով 	
87'........._Բելլետտի_

Չելսիից ես անձամբ չէի սպասում էս տեսակ պարտություն

----------

Monk (12.01.2009), Raul Gonsalez (17.07.2011), Ռեդ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ապրեն տղեքը  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

*Կրիշյանու Ռոնալդու* - 2008թ.-ի աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ :Smile:

----------

Monk (13.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> *Կրիշյանու Ռոնալդու* - 2008թ.-ի աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ


 :Bad:  ԶԶվում եմ էտ Դուրսպրծուկից...  :Bad:

----------

Հայկօ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ԶԶվում եմ էտ Դուրսպրծուկից...


Սամ ջան, բայց արժանի էր :Wink:

----------

Ռեդ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, բայց արժանի էր


ԱՐժանի չէր... 

Էտ անասունը որ էն հաշմանդամ տղուն եսիմինչեր էր ասել Հայաստանում... 

Հետո ինչ որ էշի պես վազումա... ֆուտբոլիսըտ պետքա առաջին հերթին մարդ լինի... 

Մեսսին ավելի լավնա համ մարդկային տեսանկյունից համ էլ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ  :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ԱՐժանի չէր... 
> 
> Էտ անասունը որ էն հաշմանդամ տղուն եսիմինչեր էր ասել Հայաստանում... 
> 
> Հետո ինչ որ էշի պես վազումա... ֆուտբոլիսըտ պետքա առաջին հերթին մարդ լինի... 
> 
> Մեսսին ավելի լավնա համ մարդկային տեսանկյունից համ էլ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ


Զուտ մարդկային հատկանիշների համար ես էլ իրան չեմ սիրում  :Bad: 
Բայց էս տարի իրոք արժանի էր լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ մրցանակին

----------

Monk (13.01.2009)

----------


## salatik

Համենայն դեպս Մանչեսթերը շատ հզոր թիմա, ու էս անցած մրցաշրջանում բոլոր իրան հասանելի տիտղոսներին արժանացելա, նենց որ Ռոնալդոին պետքա տաին լավագույնը ու տվեցին, ես չէի էլ կասկածում:
Մյուս տարի Մեսսինա 100%  :Wink:

----------

Monk (13.01.2009), Ռեդ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Monk

> ԱՐժանի չէր... 
> 
> Էտ անասունը որ էն հաշմանդամ տղուն եսիմինչեր էր ասել Հայաստանում... 
> 
> Հետո ինչ որ էշի պես վազումա... ֆուտբոլիսըտ պետքա առաջին հերթին մարդ լինի... 
> 
> Մեսսին ավելի լավնա համ մարդկային տեսանկյունից համ էլ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ


Մրցանակը մարդկային արժանիքների համար չի նախատեսված, այլ խաղային կարողությունների ու արդյունքների: Իմ ուշքն էլ չի գնում Ռոնալդուի մարդկային կերպարի համար, բայց իբրև ֆուտբոլիստի` հարգում ու հիանում եմ: Միանգամայն արժանի ու օբյեկտիվ մրցանակ էր, ինչը չէի ասի, օրինակ, մի երկու տարի առաջ Կանավարոյին տրված նախապատվությանը Զիդանի նկատմամբ (սա որպես օրինակ եմ ասում, էս ուղությամբ չխորանաք, թե չէ օֆֆթոփ կգնա :Wink:  ):

----------

Amourchik (13.01.2009), Ռեդ (13.01.2009), Սամվել (13.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> ԱՐժանի չէր...


եթե կար արժանի , մենակ ինքն էր , այ Չավիին վաբշե մուտքի մոտ պտի չթողեին :Angry2:

----------

Ռեդ (15.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա բա ոնց, Եվրոպայի Առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն էլ հարգանքի չի արժանանում :Sad:

----------

Ներսես_AM (15.01.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> ԱՐժանի չէր... 
> 
> Էտ անասունը որ էն հաշմանդամ տղուն եսիմինչեր էր ասել Հայաստանում... 
> 
> Հետո ինչ որ էշի պես վազումա... ֆուտբոլիսըտ պետքա առաջին հերթին մարդ լինի... 
> 
> Մեսսին ավելի լավնա համ մարդկային տեսանկյունից համ էլ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ


ախպերս ինչ էր ասել որ?

----------


## Սամվել

> ախպերս ինչ էր ասել որ?


Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում... բայց ինչոր կոպիտ բան էր ասել...

----------


## Arman_I

> ախպերս ինչ էր ասել որ?


Ախպեր ասելուն գործը չէր հասել...Ուղղակի մի հատ տղա կա կալյասկի վրա,որ հավաքականի խաղերից առաջ և հետո լինումա վազքուղու մոտ ու ստորագրությունա վերցնում հայտնի դեմքերից...էս տղեն  Պորտուգալացիների հետ խաղից հետո մոտեցավ Ռոնալդու կոչվող տավարին էն էլ շատ կոպիտ հրեց... :Bad:  :Angry2: Դե լոմկա էր աղջիկը համ արդյունքից համ էլ են բանից որ սաղ խաղում բացի նվեր ստացած գոլից ոչ մի բան չկարցավ անի

----------

Սամվել (23.01.2009)

----------


## John

Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ - Լիվերպուլ 1-4
ինտրիգը վերականգնվում է;-)

----------

Monk (15.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանչեսթերում նոր տաղանդա հայտնվել :Smile: 
Ֆեդերիկո Մաչեդան նախորդ տուրում վերջին րոպեներին փոխարինման դուրս գալով կարողացավ Մանչեսթերին Հաղթանակ պարգևել Ասթոն Վիլլայի հետ խաղում` վերջին րոպեյին գեղեցիկ հարվածով վարպետորեն գնդակն ուղարկելով դարպասը:
Քիչ առաջ կրկին Մաչեդան հանեց Մանչեսթերին դժվարին իրադրությունից,76-րդ րոպեին առաջ մղելով թիմին Սանդերլենդի հետ խաղում: Իսկ նա ընդամենը 17 տարեկան է... Ինչ կասեք էս տաղանդավոր հրաշամանուկի մասին՞ :Smile: 

Բոլորիդ խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել Ասթոն Վիլլային պփած գոլը,շատ գեղեցիկ է :Wink:

----------


## yeghishes

> Լավն ա 
> 
> See I will
> Always
> Love the Reds so much
> We are the team nobody else can touch
> 
> United
> I love them
> ...


Շատ լավն էր, դուրս եկավ

----------


## yeghishes

Մանչեստրը իմ սիրած ակումբն ա ես փոքրուց միշտ էլ աշխարհում մենակ իրա խաղաոճն եմ սիրում, միշտ էլ գերաստղեր ա պատրաստել ու ունի հիանալի դպրոց, ու չնայած հիմա Ռոնալդուն տառապում ա աստղային հիվանդությամբ, բայց էլի կարա օգուտ բերի կարմիր սատատնաներին, իսկ Ֆերգյուսոնը կարծում եմ բոլոր յամանակների լավագույն մարզիչն ա: Պորտոյի հետ խաղը դյվար կլինի բայց հավատում եմ Մանչեստրի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալը:

----------


## yeghishes

> Մանչեսթերում նոր տաղանդա հայտնվել
> Ֆեդերիկո Մաչեդան նախորդ տուրում վերջին րոպեներին փոխարինման դուրս գալով կարողացավ Մանչեսթերին Հաղթանակ պարգևել Ասթոն Վիլլայի հետ խաղում` վերջին րոպեյին գեղեցիկ հարվածով վարպետորեն գնդակն ուղարկելով դարպասը:
> Քիչ առաջ կրկին Մաչեդան հանեց Մանչեսթերին դժվարին իրադրությունից,76-րդ րոպեին առաջ մղելով թիմին Սանդերլենդի հետ խաղում: Իսկ նա ընդամենը 17 տարեկան է... Ինչ կասեք էս տաղանդավոր հրաշամանուկի մասին՞
> 
> Բոլորիդ խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել Ասթոն Վիլլային պփած գոլը,շատ գեղեցիկ է


Ես էլ եմ հավանում Մաչեդայի խփած գոլը Վիլլային, ճիշտ ա Սանդեռլենդին խփած գոլը չեմ տեսել, բայց այդ ֆուտբոլիստը նոր աստղ կդառնա թե Մանչում, թե աշխարհում:

----------


## salatik

Մի փոքրիկ պատմություն Մանչեսթրի և Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների տրամադրությունը բարձրացնելու համար  :Smile: 

70-ական թվականներին Օլդ Տրաֆֆորդ մարզադաշտում, երբ Մանչեսթրը  պրեմիեր լիգայի հերթական խաղն է անցկացնում , թիմի երկրպագուներից մեկը, խաղի ընթացքում ինչ որ բանից դժգոհ լինելով, մի մեծ խնձորով հարվածում է մրցավարին: Պատկերացրեք, որ մրցավարը վերցնելով խնձորը, լավ մաքրում է իր վերնաշապիկով ու սկսում ուտել  :LOL:   ու իր արարքով լարվածությունը խաղի լրիվ վերացնում է, բոլորը սկսում են ծիծաղել, իսկ խնձորը նետողին ընդհանրապես ոչ մի պատժի չեն արժանացնում :Hands Up: 

Ցանկանում եմ, որ վաղը ինչ արդյունք էլ լինի խաղադաշտում, բոլորը լավ տպավորություններով հեռանան խաղից  :Love:

----------

Surveyr (26.05.2009), Taurus (26.05.2009), Yellow Raven (26.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (04.07.2009), Երվանդ (26.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (26.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մայքլ Օուենը տեղափոխվեց Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ;

Օուենը նույնիսկ համաձայնվել է աշխատավարձի կրկնակի իջեցմանը :Smile:

----------

Լեո (04.07.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս ինչ պասիվա էս թեմայուն անցնում մքննարկումնեը: *Manchester United - Hull C. 4:0* գոլերը՝ 

8'	[1 - 0]	W. Rooney 	 		
82'	[2 - 0]	W. Rooney 		
86'	[3 - 0]	W. Rooney 		
90'	[4 - 0]	W. Rooney

----------


## Tyler

Հա, Ռունին լավ ժարիտ արեց էդ օրը  :Smile:  Ափսոս Օուենը չխփեց, էդքան պահ ունեցավ...  :Sad:

----------


## Tyler

BRAVO! Առաջին գավաթը վերցրին արդեն՝ Carling Cup  :Smile:  
*Aston Villa   1-2   United*Milner 5'                
_Owen 14'
Rooney 74'_

Օուենը ուրիշ ա էլի  :Yahoo:   :Dance:   :Victory:

----------

Armen.181 (02.03.2010), Gayl (28.02.2010), Sagittarius (14.03.2010), Ռեդ (28.02.2010)

----------


## հայություն

> BRAVO! Առաջին գավաթը վերցրին արդեն՝ Carling Cup  
> *Aston Villa   1-2   United*Milner 5'                
> _Owen 14'
> Rooney 74'_
> 
> Օուենը ուրիշ ա էլի


չե Ռունիս լավնա ափսոս Քրիստիանոն գնաց...................

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիացած եմ էս տարվա Ռունիի խաղով :Love: 
Առայժմ <<Ոսկե Գնդակին>> ամենաարժանի ֆուտբոլիստը :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (09.03.2010), Sagittarius (14.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2010), Ռեդ (09.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մանչեսթեր 7-2 Միլան  :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Մանչեսթերի բոլոր երկրպագուներին :Smile: 

ա դե Ֆերգյուսենը կարողանում ա ելի աստղեր ստեղծել :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (12.03.2010), Gayl (11.03.2010), հայություն (18.03.2010), Մանուլ (11.03.2010), Ռեդ (11.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր-Ֆուլհեմ 3-0
Ռունին երկու 2 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել, իսկ 89 երորդ րոպեին Բերբատով խոշոր հաշիվ է ապահովել:

----------

Ռեդ (14.03.2010)

----------


## հայություն

մարտի 21-ին խաղալու են liverpool-ի հետ, իսկ ապրիլի 3-ին chealse-ի հետ,հետ ապրիլի 25-ին Tottenham Hotspur-ի հետ,մայիսի 9-ել Stoke City-ի հետ................
պարզա մեկա կրելու են

մտեք www.manutd.com/ կամ www.manchesterunited.com նայեք ամեն ինչ կա գրած

----------

Gayl (19.03.2010), Sagittarius (19.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բոլթոն-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 4:0

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բոլթոն-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 4:0


հըըը :Shok:  էս կարողա՞ թվերի տեղը խառնել ես, գնամ մի հտ ստուգեմ, դասերով եմ տարված, հաշիվները չեմ նայել

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հըըը էս կարողա՞ թվերի տեղը խառնել ես, գնամ մի հտ ստուգեմ, դասերով եմ տարված, հաշիվները չեմ նայել


Հա սխալ եմ գրել :Jpit:  Դե որ չես նայել ուրեմն ասեմ առաջին գոլը շատ գեղեցիկ ինքնագոլ էր :LOL:  դե Բերբատովն էլ դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ

----------


## Gayl

> Բոլթոն-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 4:0


Բոլթոն-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 0:4

----------

Ռեդ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Բայեռն 0-1 Մանչեսթեր

Երկրորդ խաղակեսն է ընթանում...
երկրորդ րոպեին գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել ներկա դրությամբ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏԸ  :Wink: ,, դե գնացեք :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայեռն 0-1 Մանչեսթեր
> 
> Երկրորդ խաղակեսն է ընթանում...
> երկրորդ րոպեին գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել ներկա դրությամբ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏԸ ,, դե գնացեք


 խանգարեց այդ գոլը Մանչին, բայց դե Մանչը իրա դաշտում հզորա:
Բավարիա-Մանչեստր* 2-1*
Սխալ ուղղեցի :LOL:  :LOL: 
Օլիչը 92 երորդ րոպեին հաղթանակ պարգևեց:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայեռն 0-1 Մանչեսթեր
> 
> Երկրորդ խաղակեսն է ընթանում...
> երկրորդ րոպեին գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել ներկա դրությամբ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏԸ ,, դե գնացեք


Մանչը ՉԼ ն հաղթեց Ռունիին աշխարհի լավագույն են տալու :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Շատ ուրախ եմ Մանչի համար: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր իրանց երկրպագուներին  :Smile:  :

Հ.Գ. Էս տարի, շատ կուզենայի անգլիական ֆինալ տեսնեյի...  Արսենալ - Մանչ: Երկուսն էլ արժանի են, ըստ իս:  :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (31.03.2010), Sagittarius (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ ուրախ եմ Մանչի համար: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր իրանց երկրպագուներին  :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս տարի, շատ կուզենայի անգլիական ֆինալ տեսնեյի...  Արսենալ - Մանչ: Երկուսն էլ արժանի են, ըստ իս:


Մանչը պարտվել ա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

ժող սխալ եմ գրել:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մանչը ՉԼ ն հաղթեց Ռունիին աշխարհի լավագույն են տալու


էտ հարցը ամենաշատը Աշխարհի խաղերից ա կախված :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բավարիա-Մանչեստր 1-2


Գայլ ջան, ես խաղը չեյի նայում: Քո գրածը սա էր:
Սխալ ես գրել, ես էլ սրանից ելնելով գրեցի: Նոր մտա livescores տեսա որ հակառակն ա  :Smile:  :

----------


## Sagittarius

Մանչը վերջին վարկյանին գոլ բաց թողնելով պարտվեց, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում դրսում խփած գոլով  սեփական դաշտում ավելի լավ կլինի, կարծում եմ :Smile: 
դժվար Բայեռնին էտ ազատությունը տրվի Օլդ Տրոթորդում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> էտ հարցը ամենաշատը Աշխարհի խաղերից ա կախված


Այո դա շատ կարևոր է, բայց դե Ռունին մեկա ժարիտ ա անում և եթե իրա առջնությունում էլ հաղթեց Ռունիի շանսերը ահավոր բարձրանում են:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ես խաղը չեյի նայում: Քո գրածը սա էր:
> Սխալ ես գրել, ես էլ սրանից ելնելով գրեցի: Նոր մտա livescores տեսա որ հակառակն ա  :


Քեզ գրելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ իմ ուզած հաշիվն եմ գրել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Քեզ գրելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ իմ ուզած հաշիվն եմ գրել


Բան չկա ապեր, Մանչի դաշտում սրտիդ ուզած հաշիվը կգրես  :Wink: : Մանչև ֆավորիտներից ա, իմ կարծիքով` ֆինալ ա դուրս գալու:
Ցանկալի ա, Արսենալի հետ:  Արսենալը շատ հզոր խաղ ա ցույց տալիս էս տարի,  իրանք էլ են ֆինալի արժանի:

----------

Armen.181 (31.03.2010), Gayl (31.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մանչը վերջին վարկյանին գոլ բաց թողնելով պարտվեց, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում դրսում խփած գոլով  սեփական դաշտում ավելի լավ կլինի, կարծում եմ
> դժվար Բայեռնին էտ ազատությունը տրվի Օլդ Տրոթորդում


Այսպես ավելի լավ եղավ որ հաղթեր արխային էր ընկնելու, իսկ այսպես իրա դաշտում գզրտելու ա, ապեր տեսար Ռունին դեղին ստացավ, եթե մյուս խաղին էլ ստանա հեչ լավ բան չի ստացվի:
Իսկ պատասխան հանդիպումները երբ են լինելու ի դեպ Լիոնն-Բորդո 3:1(էս անգամ ճիշտ եմ գրել :LOL: )

----------

Sagittarius (31.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Բայեռն 0-1 Մանչեսթեր
> 
> Երկրորդ խաղակեսն է ընթանում...
> երկրորդ րոպեին գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել ներկա դրությամբ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏԸ ,, դե գնացեք


Ռունին մենակ քւ ու էլի մի քիչ մարդկանց համարա աշխարհի լավագույնը, իսկ իրական լավագույնը պարզա թե ովա... ու ես ոչ միայն պաշտոնապեսի վրա եմ հիմնվում այլ հենց թեկուզ և ներկա դրությամբ.... Մի քիչ շուտա տենց հայտարարություններ անել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռունին մենակ քւ ու էլի մի քիչ մարդկանց համարա աշխարհի լավագույնը, իսկ իրական լավագույնը պարզա թե ովա... ու ես ոչ միայն պաշտոնապեսի վրա եմ հիմնվում այլ հենց թեկուզ և ներկա դրությամբ.... Մի քիչ շուտա տենց հայտարարություններ անել:


Դա էլ քո կարծիքն էր ու երևի շատ ավելի քիչ մարդկանց կարծիք:Մեսսին նկատի ունես թե՞ Ռոնալդուին, Մեսսին էս վերջին խաղերին սկսել նորմալ խաղալ, Ռոնալդուն էլ հնարավոր ա եթե Աշխարհի խաղերին Ռունիից ավելի լավ խաղա: 
ՉԼ ում ռմբարկուն ովա՞

----------


## Ungrateful

Ժոն, հիմա ես էլ սկսե՞մ ասել, որ Ռոնալդուն ա լավագույնը լինելու, ասեմ որ տենց ա, ու որ հավաստի ա.. և այլն: Է, իմա՞ստը  :Smile:  :
Մեկ ա, ես Ռեալի ֆանատ` իմն են պնդելու, Մանչինը` Ռունի, Բարսայինը` Մեսսի  :Smile:  : 
Եկեք սպասենք, վերջում կերևա: 
Ավելի լավ է, Էս թեմայում Մանչ  քննարկենք  :Jpit:  :

----------

Gayl (31.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ռունին մենակ քւ ու էլի մի քիչ մարդկանց համարա աշխարհի լավագույնը, իսկ իրական լավագույնը պարզա թե ովա... ու ես ոչ միայն պաշտոնապեսի վրա եմ հիմնվում այլ հենց թեկուզ և ներկա դրությամբ.... Մի քիչ շուտա տենց հայտարարություններ անել:


Իմիջայլոց նման վաղաժամ հայտարարությունը հենց նախատեսված էր նրանց համար, ում արդեն պարզ ա, թե ով ա աշխարհի «իրական լավագույնը»,
իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ես աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը, ֆուտբոլիսը և այլն... որոշելը համարում եմ շատ սուբյեկտիվ, դա մի տիտղոս է, որը ճանաչում են բոլորը, բայց այն ոչ մեկին ոչինչ չի պարտավորեցնում, այն որ ՖԻՖԱն որոշել է, որ քսաներորդ դարի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիսը ՊԵԼԵն է, Մարադոնայի երկրպագուներին չի զրկում նրան լավագույնը անվանելու իրավունքից, և նման օրինակները բազում են, այո՝ ես ընդունում եմ, որ Ռեալը հանդիսանում է ՖԻՖԱի կողմից «Դարի լավագույն ակումբ» տիտղոսի կրողը, և նաև ընդունելի եմ համարում, որ հնարավոր է՝ այդ տիտղոսի հետ համաձայն են ֆուտբոլասերները մեծամասնությունը, բայց դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ Ռեալը ինձ կամ մնացած երկրպագուների համար հանդիսանում է դարի լավագույն ակումբը   
իսկ այս հայտարարությունը արեցի, քանի որ շատ հակառակ տեսակի տեր մադիկ փորձում են սեփական տեսակետը ներկայացնել, որպես անժխտելի իրական, դու էլ այդ գայթակղությունից զերծ չմնացիր... ֆուտբոլում միայն դրիմբլինգը, գոլերը, հանդիսատեսի աչքը շոյող խաղը գնահատելու դեպքում պետք է պաշտպաներին ու դարպասապահներին իրական ֆուտբոլիստ չհամարել.

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվող *սիմվոլիկ* մրցանակին, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ներկա դրությամբ դրան արժանի է Ռունին, բայց եթե դա տրվի օրինակ Մեսսիին, դա անարդար չեմ համարի, ու անկախ նրանից, թե դա ում կտրվի, Մեսսին կմնա Մեսսի , Ռունին՝ Ռունի, ու իմ տեսակետում ոչինչ չի փոխվի...

Մի հատ հարց. Իտալիան քեզ համար ներկայումս հանդիսանո՞ւմ է լավագույն թիմը աշխարհում :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

FC Bayern München *2-1* Manchester United FC (վերջինիս հասնում էր  :Smile:  )
Պարզապես հիացա իրենց խաղով................ :Hands Up:   :Clapping:

----------


## Tyler

Վերջնական արդեն պարզ ա, Ռունին բաց կթողնի առնվազն 2, իսկ ավելի հավանական ա` 4 շաբաթ: Նենց որ, Առաջ Հայաստան, առաջ Բավարիա  :Jpit:  

Ինչ վերաբերում ա աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստին, մի վռազեք: ՉԼ եզրափակիչում ուզում ա Մեսսին 4 հատ գոլ խփի, ուզում ա Ռունին 6 հատ` մեկա, աշխարհի խաղերին կորոշվի վերջնական:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մի հատ հարց. Իտալիան քեզ համար ներկայումս հանդիսանո՞ւմ է լավագույն թիմը աշխարհում


Համեմատությունդ տեղին չէր :Wink: 
Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչումը նվաճում են մրցաշարի՝ Աշխարհի Առաջնության արդյունքում, որում տեսականորեն կարող է հաղթել ցանկացած թիմ: Առաջատարների մի քանի սայթաքումներ ու Թուրքիայի կամ Հվ.Կորեայի կարգի թիմը կարող է շատ հանգիստ դառնալ չեմպիոն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա լավագույն թիմն է աշխարհում(վառ օրինակ` 2004-ի ԵԱ-ում Հունաստանի հավաքականը):  :Smile: 
Իսկ <<Ոսկե Գնդակ>>-ը որոշում են ֆուտբոլիստի` ողջ մրցաշրջանում անցկացրած խաղով, ու վերջին տարիներին մրցանակի հանձնումից 2-3 ամիս առաջ արդեն գրեթե 100 տոկոսով իմանում ենք ով է տիրանալու մրցանակին :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Թեկուզ Ռոնալդու  հանճարը մերոնքական ա, բայց դե  էս դրությամբ Ռունին 70 տոկոս շանս ունի ոսկե գնդակի , նախ Մեսսիից ու Ռոնալդուից մի քանի անգամ շատ կարևոր գոլեր ա խփել ,ու դա իմ տեսածները , չհաշված հավաքականում իրա դերը , որը չունի  Մեսին...
ու ավելի մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի Անգլիան  Պորտուգալիայից ու Արգենտինայից Մունդիալում:

----------

Gayl (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (31.03.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

Դե լավն ենք ելի  :Love:

----------

Gayl (17.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր Սիթի-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 0:1

----------

Armen.181 (17.04.2010), Sagittarius (17.04.2010), Yellow Raven (17.04.2010), Ռեդ (17.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Լավ չեղավ  :Sad:  Սքոլզը իրա բիձա հալով մեկ-մեկ հարամ ա անում  :Angry2: 



 :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ չեղավ  Սքոլզը իրա բիձա հալով մեկ-մեկ հարամ ա անում 
> 
> [IMG]http://img37.imageshack.us/im
> g37/5333/172073.th.jpg[/IMG]


 Բայց ջոկիր գլխով ոնց ուղղարկեց ամենավերջը :LOL:  կարգին գոլ էր:

----------

Armen.181 (18.04.2010), Ռեդ (18.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Լավ չեղավ  Սքոլզը իրա բիձա հալով մեկ-մեկ հարամ ա անում


հլը ինձ հարցրու :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Մանչեսթերը առանց Ռունիի մենակ Բոլտոնի կարգի թիմերին կարա կրի: Ու նույնիսկ էդ դեպքերում խաղը շատ տխուր տպավորություն ա թողնում: Չելսին էլ անձնական հանդիպումներում 2 անգամ լրիվ հանգիստ, առանց մեծ դժվարության հաղթեց: Նենց որ ինչ թվում ա Մ-Յուն ոչ մի կերպ չի վաստակել էս տարի 4-րդ անընդմեջ չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը:

----------


## Armen.181

> Մանչեսթերը առանց Ռունիի մենակ Բոլտոնի կարգի թիմերին կարա կրի: Ու նույնիսկ էդ դեպքերում խաղը շատ տխուր տպավորություն ա թողնում: Չելսին էլ անձնական հանդիպումներում 2 անգամ լրիվ հանգիստ, առանց մեծ դժվարության հաղթեց: Նենց որ ինչ թվում ա Մ-Յուն ոչ մի կերպ չի վաստակել էս տարի 4-րդ անընդմեջ չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը:


 ախր թարսի պես Ռունին չէր խաղում Սիթին գոլ խփելու ժամանակ,եթե թիմը կարողան դառնալ չեմպոն պարտվելով 2-րդ տեղում գտնվողին 2 հանդիպումներում ,ապա նա ավելի քան արժանի կլինի կրելու չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը

----------


## Tyler

> ախր թարսի պես Ռունին չէր խաղում Սիթին գոլ խփելու ժամանակ


Բացառությունները մենակ հաստատում են օրինաչափության առկայությունը  :Wink:  




> եթե թիմը կարողան դառնալ չեմպոն պարտվելով 2-րդ տեղում գտնվողին 2 հանդիպումներում ,ապա նա ավելի քան արժանի կլինի կրելու չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը


Ավելի քան արժանի՞  :Jpit:  Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն թիմի մասին, որը 2-րդ տեղում գտնվող թիմին 2 հանդիպումներում էլ հաղթել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Armen.181

> Բացառությունները մենակ հաստատում են օրինաչափության առկայությունը  
> 
> 
> Ավելի քան արժանի՞  Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն թիմի մասին, որը 2-րդ տեղում գտնվող թիմին 2 հանդիպումներում էլ հաղթել ա


դե եթե ասում ես որ հազիվ է հաղթանակ տանում իր մրցակիցներին ի տարբերություն Չելսիի դրա համար ել ասում եմ իսկ ,քանի որ միավորներով գրեթե հավասար են պարտվելով Չելսին 2 հանդիպումներում էլ դա ել է իրենը ասում

----------

Gayl (19.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Պարզվում է, որ Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը ամենաթանկարժեք կլուբն է աշխարհում:
1.Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 1835 մլն
2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1323 մլն
3.Արսենալ 1181 մլն
4.Բարսելոնա 1000 մլն
5.Բավարիա 990 մլն
6.Լիվերպուլ 822 մլն
7.Միլան 800 մլն
8.Յուվենթուս 656 մլն
9.Չելսի 656 մլն
10.Ինտեռ 413 մլն
11.Շալկե-04 384 մլն
12.Տոտենհեմ 372 մլն
13.Լիոն 333 մլն
14.Համբուրգ 329 մլն
15.Ռոմա 308 մլն
16.Վերդեր 274 մլն
17.Մարսել 262 մլն
18.Բորուսիա 261 մլն
19.Մանչեստր Սիթի 258 մլն
20.Նյուքասլ 198 մլն

----------

Armen.181 (22.04.2010), Sagittarius (22.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Պարզվում է, որ Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը ամենաթանկարժեք կլուբն է աշխարհում:
> 1.Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 1835 մլն
> 2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1323 մլն
> 3.Արսենալ 1181 մլն
> 4.Բարսելոնա 1000 մլն
> 5.Բավարիա 990 մլն
> 6.Լիվերպուլ 822 մլն
> 7.Միլան 800 մլն
> 8.Յուվենթուս 656 մլն
> ...


 Դե լավն ենք ելի

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Պարզվում է, որ Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը ամենաթանկարժեք կլուբն է աշխարհում:
> 1.Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 1835 մլն
> 2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1323 մլն
> 3.Արսենալ 1181 մլն
> 4.Բարսելոնա 1000 մլն
> 5.Բավարիա 990 մլն
> 6.Լիվերպուլ 822 մլն
> 7.Միլան 800 մլն
> 8.Յուվենթուս 656 մլն
> ...


Բայց էս ի՞նչ չափանիշներով են որոշում: Օրինակ Ման. Սիթիի ֆուտբոլիստների արժեքը 258 մլն-ից կանցնի

----------


## Tyler

> Բայց էս ի՞նչ չափանիշներով են որոշում: Օրինակ Ման. Սիթիի ֆուտբոլիստների արժեքը 258 մլն-ից կանցնի


Չէ, դժվար ֆուտբոլիստների արժեքներով լինի: Թե չէ Մանչեստերում մենակ Ռունին համարյա էնքան ա, ինչքան բոլոր մնացածը միասին վերցրած  :Jpit:  Ստեղ երևի հաշվի են առնվում ակումբի եկամուտները, ընդհանուր շահավետությունը:

----------

Armen.181 (23.04.2010), DavitH (23.04.2010), Gayl (23.04.2010), Raul Gonsalez (17.07.2011), Yellow Raven (23.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

էս վերջինը ավելի խելքին մոտ ա

----------


## harut1230

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ, ես քեզ սիռւմ եմ: :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

> Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ, ես քեզ սիռւմ եմ:


Անկեղծ խոստովանություն  :Smile:

----------


## harut1230

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը պիտի այսօր ջախջախի Տոտնենհեմ Հոթսփուրին: Առաաաաաջ Յունայթեդ :Clapping:

----------

Armen.181 (24.04.2010), Gayl (24.04.2010)

----------


## harut1230

Այոոոոո, շատ կարևոր հաղթանակ էր 3:1 , :Hands Up:  ապրեն:

----------

Armen.181 (25.04.2010), Gayl (24.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Այոոոոո, շատ կարևոր հաղթանակ էր 3:1 , ապրեն:


Մնում ա Լիվերպուլը պադվադիտ չանի

----------

Gayl (24.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Մնում ա Լիվերպուլը պադվադիտ չանի


Կա տարածված կարծիք, որ Լիվերպուլը ինքնակամ կտրվի Չելսիին, էնքան որ Մանչը էլի չդառնա չեմպիոն  :Jpit:

----------


## harut1230

> Կա տարածված կարծիք, որ Լիվերպուլը ինքնակամ կտրվի Չելսիին, էնքան որ Մանչը էլի չդառնա չեմպիոն


Դա շատ դաժան կլինի: Համենայն դեպս մենք հույսեր պիտի պահպանենք: 
Հլը այս ամենը մի կողմ դրած, Յունայթեդը 2 հանդիպում դեռ ունի անցկացնելու ԱՊԼ-ի շրջանակներում, կարևորը դրանք հաղթելն է:

----------


## Farfalla

> Կա տարածված կարծիք, որ Լիվերպուլը ինքնակամ կտրվի Չելսիին, էնքան որ Մանչը էլի չդառնա չեմպիոն


Լիվերպուլը տենց բան չի անի, որովհետև դեռ հույս կա, որ կզբաղեցնի 4-րդ տեղը, ինքը ՉԼ մասնակցության հնարավորությունից իրան չի զրկի, ինչա Մանչը չեմպիոն չդառնա:

----------

Gayl (27.04.2010), Yellow Raven (26.04.2010)

----------


## harut1230

Սանդերլենդի հետ շատ դժվար է լինելու:

----------


## Tyler

Շանսերը զուտ մաթեմատիկական են  :Wink:  Դեռ Թոթենհեմն ու Մանչեստեր Սիթին խաղ էլ ունեն մի հատ ավել: 

Բացի դրանից, Մանչեսթերը դեռ պետք ա Սանդերլենդին հաղթի, որը իրա դաշտում պարտվել ա մենակ Չելսիին ու Աստոն Վիլլային սաղ առաջնության ժամանակ, Օլդ Տրաֆորդում էլ 2-2 ա խաղացել  :Smile:

----------


## harut1230

Եվրոպայի լիգայի խաղից հոգնած Լիվերպուլը, չեմ պատկերացնում ինչպես կարող է Չելսիի համար անախորժություններ ստեղծել...

----------


## Farfalla

> Եվրոպայի լիգայի խաղից հոգնած Լիվերպուլը, չեմ պատկերացնում ինչպես կարող է Չելսիի համար անախորժություններ ստեղծել...


Լիվերպուլը էս սեզոնի վերջին խաղն է խաղալու Էնֆիլդում ու մի գրամ կասկած չունեմ, որ ամեն ինչ կանի երկրպագուներին չհիսթափեցնելու համար:

----------

Armen.181 (01.05.2010), Sagittarius (01.05.2010), Yellow Raven (30.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լիվերպուլը էս սեզոնի վերջին խաղն է խաղալու Էնֆիլդում ու մի գրամ կասկած չունեմ, որ ամեն ինչ կանի երկրպագուներին չհիսթափեցնելու համար:


+1  :Smile: 
Մի մոռացեք, որ էս մրցաշրջանում Լիվերպուլը դեռ պայքարելու շարժառիթ ունի :Smile:

----------


## harut1230

Նենց եմ սպասում այդ հանդիպումներին...Նույնիսկ քննություններին սենց չեմ լարվում:

----------


## Tyler

Վերջ, ինձ թվում ա Մանչեստերի համար ամեն ինչ ավարտված ա  :Smile:

----------


## harut1230

Դե դա հասկանալի է Tyler, բայց քանի դեռ չի ավարտվել Սանդերլենդ-ՄՅու հանդիպումը և ընդհանրապես ԱՊԼ-ի վերջին տուրը, հույսը ինձ չի լքում: Ինչ ճիշտն է Չելսին արժանի է, որ դառնա չեմպիոն, բայց չեմ պատրասվում հույսս կորցնել:

----------

Armen.181 (02.05.2010)

----------


## harut1230

Էխ, ափսոս... Բայց դե 2-րդ տեղը և լիգայի գավաթն էլ վատ արդյունք չի: Չելսին արժանի էր չեմպիոն դառնալ:

----------

Armen.181 (11.05.2010), Gayl (10.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Հենց Օուենս տրավմա ստացավ, թիմը վարի գնաց  :Jpit:

----------


## harut1230

Հաաա, Օուենը կարող էր էլի օգնել Յունայթեդին, բայց Ռունիի վնասվածքը կարևորագույն դեր խաղաց անհաջողության մեջ: Չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ, 1 միավորով չեմպիոնին զիջելը շատ մեծ անհաջողություն չի, բայց ... ՄՅՈւ-ի պես թմի համար տխուր ա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» շարունակում է փնտրել փորձառու հարձակվողի, ով Ուեյն Ռունիի հետ միասին հանդես կգա հարձակման գծում: Ըստ վերջին տվյալների` անգլիացիները փորձում են ձեռք բերել «Այաքսի» ուրուգվայցի հարձակվող Լուիս Սուարեսին: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է ռուսական «Սովետսկի Սպորտը»։

Ամստերդամյան ակումբը հայտարարել է, որ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» Սուարեսին ստանալու համար ստիպված կլինի վճարել 35 մլն ֆունտ ստեռլինգ: «Այաքսի» գլխավոր տնօրեն Ռիկ վան դեն Բուգը հուսով է , որ նման խոշոր գումարը կարող է վախեցնել անգլիական թիմին, որը պատրաստվում էր այս հանգստյան օրերին 20 մլն ֆունտ առաջարկել հարավամերիկացի ֆուտբոլիստի համար:
Այնուամենայնիվ, անգլիացիների գլխավոր մարզիչ սըր Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը համոզված է, որ 20 մլն ֆունտը լիովին բավարար է Լուիս Սուարեսին ձեռք բերելու համար: Հիշեցնենք, որ ուրուգվայցին Հոլանդիայի 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## harut1230

33 խաղում 35 գոլ ա խփել, կարգին արդյունավետություն ա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Յայա Տուրեի ծառայություններով հետաքրքրված է սըր Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը. մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ կոդ'իվուարցին կարիերան կշարունակի հենց Մառախլապատ Ալբիոնում:



Caught offside-ի հավաստմամբ` Ֆերգյուսոնը պատրաստվում է ուժեղացնել միջին գիծը, և Տուրեն այդ դիրքում իդեալական ֆուտբոլիստ է համարվում:


Անդերսոնի ու Կերիկի առողջական խխնդիներն ու Ֆլետչերի և Սքուլզի միտվածությունը հարձակվողական գործողություններին, էլ ավելի են բարձրացնում Յայաի արժեքը:


Բացի այդ, Տուրեն կարող է գործել նաև պաշտպանության կենտրոնում, ինչը նա ցուցադրեց նախորդ մրցաշրջանում:


Վերջին ժամանակաշրջանում Տուրեին իրենց շարքերում են ցանկություն հայտնել տեսնելու մի շարք անգլիական թիմեր, իսկ Մունդիալից հետո շատ հնարավոր է, որ Կոտ դ'Իվուարի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի գինն էլ ավելի բարձրանա, այնպես որ ցանկացողները պետք է ամեն ինչ անեն մինչև աշխարհի առաջնության մեկնարկը նրան գնելու համար:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (27.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» ու Սերբիայի հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Նեմանյա Վիդիչը կարող է հեռանալ իր թիմից աշխարհի առաջնության ավարտից հետո:



Ըստ վերջին օրերին պտտվող ասեկոսեների, Սերբիայի հավաքականի ավագը կարող է տեղափոխվել Մադրիդի «Ռեալ», սակայն ֆուտբոլիստը որոշել է մինչև Աշխարհի Գավաթի խաղարկության ավարտը չքննարկել իր ապագայի հարցը:


«Այժմ Վիդիչը կենտրոնացված է այլ հարցերի վրա, այնպես որ իր հետագա կարիերայի մասին նա որոշում կկայացնի միայն աշխարհի առաջնության ավարտից հետո: Մենք մի փոքր ժամանակ ենք խնդրել «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդից» իրավիճակը գնահատելու համար:


Մենք ոչինչ չենք լսել «Ռեալի» հետաքրքրության մասին, և Նեմանյան խդնրել է ինձ չխոսել կոնկրետ ակումբների մասին այնքան ժամանակ, որքան նա կգտնվի ՀԱՀ-ում»,- Վիդիչի գործակալ Պաոլո Ֆաբրիի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Անգլիայի պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստների ասոցիացիայի կայքը: 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Դարք

*«Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» կիսապաշտպան Անդերսոնը, որը Պորտուգալիայում վերականգնվում է ծնկի վնասվածքից, ավտովթարի է ենթարկվել:*


Երեկ երեկոյան Մանչեստրի կիսպաշտպան Անդերսոնը ավտովթարի է ենթարկվել: Երեկոյան դիսկո ակումբներից մեկում ժամանակ անցկացնելուց հետո նա ու ևս իր 2 ընկերներ նստել են մեքենան և ոչ ստափ վիճակում գտնվելով վարել այն. Մեքենան ճանապարհից դուրս է եկել և բախվել ֆերմայի պատին, որից հետո սկսվել է այրվել. դեռ չի հրապարակվում, թե ով է եղել ղեկին. մեքենան պատկանել է Անդերսոնին, ընդ որում հետաքրքիրն այն է որ,  նրա` Աուդի Ռ8 մեքենան նախատեսված է երկու ուղևորի համար. նրան նկատմամբ հետագայում գործ կհարուցվի մեքենան ոչ ստափ վիճակում վարելու մեղադրանքով:  



*Մոդերատորական.* *մի մոռացեք հղումները:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդն իրեն դարպասապահ գտավ




Այսօր առավոտյան “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը” հայտարարել է, որ պայմանագիր է կնքել դանիական “Օլեսունա” ակումբի դարպասապահ Անդերս Լինդեգարդի հետ:


 Ինչպես հայտնում է “կարմիր սատանաների” պաշտոնական կայքը, 26-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստի հետ պայմանագիրը նախատեսված է 3,5 տարվա համար: Դեկտեմբերին Լինդեգարդը արդեն մարզվելու է թիմում, սակայն նորամուտը կկայանա հաջորդ տարվանից ոչ շուտ:  


“Անդերսը համարվում է ամենավառ երիտասարդ դարպասապահներից մեկը, - կարծում է Ալեքս ֆերգյուսոնը, - առջևում նրան կարևոր ժամանակաշրջան է սպասվում, որի ընթացքում նա պետք է ընտելանա թիմին”:

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/7/14377/*

----------

Armen.181 (01.12.2010), Gayl (29.11.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

*Ամենակարգազանց երկրպագուներն Օլդ Թրաֆորդում են*


Անգլիայի և Ուելսի ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուների ձերբակալությունները նախորդ մրցաշրջանի հետ համեմատ 10 տոկոսով կրճատվել են:

Համաձայն բրիտանական կառավարության զեկույցի, այս տարի 3391 երկրպագու է ձերբակալվել: Ամենակարգազանց երկրպագուները եղել են Անգլիայի Պրեմիեր լիգայի սիրահարները. էլիտարի  դիվիզիոնի հանդիպումներում 1125 մարդ է ձերբակալվել: Ձերբակալությունների քանակով մարզադաշտերի վարկանիշը գլխավորում է «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» սեփական մարզադաշտը'«Օլդ Թրաֆորդը»: Այստեղ 165 մարդ է  ձերբակալվել: Ամենաքիչ երկրպագու ձերբակալվել է «Ֆուլհեմի» մարզադաշտում' 7 մարդ:

Զեկույցում ասվում է նաև, որ Մեծ Բրիտանիան նշանակալի առաջընթաց է  գրանցել մարզադաշտերում խուլիգանների դեմ պայքարում:

http://armsport.am/am/news/4/7/14449/

----------

Gayl (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՄԱՆՉԵՍԹԵՐՈՒՄ ԿՐԿՆԱԿԻ ՏՈՆ Է*


Նման բան երևի թե չէր եղել պատմության մեջ: Մեկ օրվա մեջ Մանչեսթեր քաղաքը ներկայացնող երկու գրանդները` «Յունայթեդը» ու «Սիթին» նվաճեցին տիտղոսներ: Կարմիր Սատանաները դարձան երկրի չեմպիոն, իսկ քաղաքաբնակները` գավաթակիր:

*Բլեքբերն Ռովերս – Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 1-1*

*totalfootball.am*

----------

Ambrosine (15.05.2011), Gayl (17.05.2011), Աբելյան (15.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՍՔՈՈՒԼԶԸ ԱՎԱՐՏՈՒՄ Է ԿԱՐԻԵՐԱՆ*



«Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» կիսապաշտպօան Փոլ Սքոուլզը հայտարարել է կարիերան ավարտելու մասին:  Շուտով խաղացողը կմտնի մանկունիանցիների մարզչական շտաբի կազմի մեջ:

«Այս որոշումը դժվարությամբ տրվեց, բայց ես զգում եմ, որ հիմա ամենահարմար պահն է կարիերաս ավարտելու համար:  Ես շատախոս մարդ չեմ, բայց ազնվորեն կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ միակ երազանքը եղել է ֆուտբոլ խաղալը: «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդում» այսքան երկարատև ու հաջող կարիերա անցկացնելը մեծ պատիվ է ինձ համար: Այն, որ օգնեցի թիմին նվաճել պատմության մեջ 19-րդ չեմպիոնությունը, իսկական բավականություն է»,- ասել է խաղացողը:

Սքոուլզը թիմ է եկել 14 տարեկանում ու թիմի հետ 10 անգամ դարձել է Անգլիայի չեմպիոն, երկու անգամ հաղթել է ՉԼ-ն, երեք անգամ` Անգլիայի գավաթը, 5 անգամ` սուպերգավաթը, 2 անգամ` լիգայի գավաթը: Բացի այդ Փոլը հաղթել է աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունում ու Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթի խաղարկությունում:




*TotalFootnall.am*

----------


## Tiger29

Հոկտեմբեր ամսվա մեջ Չիչարիտոն ավելի շատ գոլ է խփել, քան Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը:

----------

John (07.12.2015), Malxas (15.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (06.12.2015)

----------


## Gayl

Վերջին անգամ չեմ հիշում Ռունին երբ էր սենց լավ խաղացել։ Իբրան անկախ ամեն ինչից մնում ա Իբրա ու իրանից պիտի վախենան։ 
Պոգբայի գոլը շեդեվր էր մինչև վերջին կաթիլը քամեց։ճճճ
Եվրոպայի լիգայում Հենոն 20 րոպե խաղաց ու շատ վատ խաղաց, հեչ իրան նման չէր ոնց որ ճ կլասսի ֆուտբոլիստ լիներ։ Դեռ լիքը աշխատելու տեղ ունի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին անգամ չեմ հիշում Ռունին երբ էր սենց լավ խաղացել։ Իբրան անկախ ամեն ինչից մնում ա Իբրա ու իրանից պիտի վախենան։ 
> Պոգբայի գոլը շեդեվր էր մինչև վերջին կաթիլը քամեց։ճճճ


Swansea-ի դեմ Ալաշկերտն էլ լավ կխաղա։ Պրեմիեր լիգայի ամենավատ խաղացող թիմն ա։ Մյուս խաղը Արսենալի հետ ա։ Էն ժամանակ մի անգամ էլ կերևա թե քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի էսօրվա MU-ն իրա Մոուրինյոյով։

----------


## Gayl

> Swansea-ի դեմ Ալաշկերտն էլ լավ կխաղա։ Պրեմիեր լիգայի ամենավատ խաղացող թիմն ա։ Մյուս խաղը Արսենալի հետ ա։ Էն ժամանակ մի անգամ էլ կերևա թե քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի էսօրվա MU-ն իրա Մոուրինյոյով։


Տրիբուն ուրեմն 10 տարուց ավելա պրեմիեր լիգա եմ նայում ու միակ լիգան ա, որ ամենաթույլ թիմը ամենահզորին կարա խոշոր հաշվով հաղթի։ ՊԼ ում թույլ թիմ չկա։ Նենց որ ցանկացած խաղ լուրջ պայքարա։

----------


## Gayl

Տրիբուն swansea -ն հայերեն Սուոնսիա կարդացվում։ճճճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ուրեմն 10 տարուց ավելա պրեմիեր լիգա եմ նայում ու միակ լիգան ա, որ ամենաթույլ թիմը ամենահզորին կարա խոշոր հաշվով հաղթի։ ՊԼ ում թույլ թիմ չկա։ Նենց որ ցանկացած խաղ լուրջ պայքարա։


Լավ պրակտիկա ունես ։) Կարո՞ղ ա զբոռնիի տրիներ տան։ ։)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ պրակտիկա ունես ։) Կարո՞ղ ա զբոռնիի տրիներ տան։ ։)


Հա բա հո սաղ կյանքս տաքսու շոֆեռ չեմ մնալու??? Էդ անտեր պրյանիկի ավտոն մեր հայաթում էլ պիտի շուռ գա չէ??

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեստր- Արսենալ 1:1
Ապրի Ժիռուն:ճճ բայց ավելի շատ ապրի Ռեշֆորդը.... :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.11.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր



----------

Mr. Annoying (20.11.2016), Tiger29 (20.11.2016), մարիօ (30.01.2017), Տրիբուն (20.11.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Առաջինը գնաց

----------

Cassiopeia (09.12.2016), insider (09.12.2016), John (09.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.12.2016), Tiger29 (09.12.2016), Աթեիստ (09.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2016), Ներսես_AM (09.12.2016), Տրիբուն (09.12.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Երկրորդը գնաց ⚽️⚽️

----------

insider (11.12.2016), John (11.12.2016), Tiger29 (11.12.2016), Յոհաննես (12.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

Ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային կլասիկա:
Բրավո Մխիթարյան

----------

insider (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Տրիբուն (30.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աբրի ախպերը, գժական ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեց էսօր 

MICKI NAMED STAR MAN

----------

insider (06.02.2017), John (06.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (06.02.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Սանդերլենդ - Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ 0-3 
Երկրորդ գոլը մերը Հենոն կատարեց։ Հրաշալի գոլ ու էն էլ ձախ ոտքով։ Ապրի առաջատարը։

----------

John (10.04.2017), Մուշու (09.04.2017), Յոհաննես (09.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Անդերլեխթ- Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 1-1
Հենոն համ միակ գոլի հեղինակ համ լավագույն խաղացող համ էլ 4 խաղ անընդմեջ գոլ ա խփում ու էդ ցուցանիշով հավասարվեց Նիսթելռոյին, իսկ մյուս խաղին կդառնա բացարձակ ռեկորդակիր :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անդերլեխթ- Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 1-1
> Հենոն համ միակ գոլի հեղինակ համ լավագույն խաղացող համ էլ 4 խաղ անընդմեջ գոլ ա խփում ու էդ ցուցանիշով հավասարվեց Նիսթելռոյին, իսկ մյուս խաղին կդառնա բացարձակ ռեկորդակիր


Գոլն էլ ձախ ոտով ու տենց սուր անկյունից։ 

Henrikh Mkhitaryan has made a difference for us this season! Will he keep it up next year?

----------

Gayl (15.04.2017), Lílium (30.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչն էլ մանրից մեր հավաքականին ա նմանվում։Հույսները դրել են Հենոի վրա :Jpit:

----------

Lílium (30.04.2017), S.L.V. (15.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Հենոոոոոոոո, գոոոոոոոոլլլլլ......բացարձակ ռեկորդակիր։ Հզոր ա մեր տղեն։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.04.2017), Ծլնգ (20.04.2017), Տրիբուն (21.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր UEFA Europa League-ի ֆիանալում խաղաում են ՄՅու-ն ու Այաքսը։ 

Ով հիշում ա, ով չի հիշում, վերջին անգամ էլի UEFA Europa League-ի շրջանակներում ՄՅու-ն ու Այաքսը հանդիպել են Օլդ Տրաֆորդում ու ՄՅու-ն պարտվել ա 1:2 հաշվով, ու Այքսի կազմում մի գոլը խփել ա մեր Արազը Օզբիլիսը, մյուս գլոն էլ Արազի շտռաֆնոյի փոխացնումից գլխով խփել ա Բլինդը։ Այսինքն, մեր Արազը փաթթած ունի ՄՅու-ն։

----------

John (25.05.2017), Գաղթական (25.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Մեր Հենոն էլ Այաքսի ողջ անձնակազմին առանց ծամել կուլ տալու :Cool: 
Իսկ կրականում Այաքսը շատ վտանգավոր ակումբ ա ներկայիս դրությամբ։ Ջահելները օժտված են շատ հզոր կամային ունակությամբ, կարողանում են ռեալ գոլային պահեր ստփղծել ու շատ հաջող օգտագործում են հնարավարությունը։ Պաշտպանությունը շատ ավելի թույլ ա, բայց թիմային խաղ են ցուցադրում ու շատ արագ պաշտպանությունօց անցում են կատարում հարձակվողություն։
Մանչը զիբիլ խաղ ա խաղում։ Գոլը խփում ա ու սկսում ա անպայման պաշտպանվել, իսկ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ Մանչը չի կարողանում երկար պաշտպանվել և խաղերի կեսում գոլ ա ընդունում ու հոգեբաներթն ջարդվում ա և ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում չի վերականգնվում։ Կարճ ասա, եթե վերջին մեկ ամսվա խաղը խաղքց պարտվելու ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (24.05.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր Հենոն էլ Այաքսի ողջ անձնակազմին առանց ծամել կուլ տալու


Էս դեռ պիտի տենանք ․․․ իսկ Արազն արդեն իրա արածն արել ա։ 

Ու վաբշե, էտ տղեն շատ ափսոս էր, շատ տրավմա ստացավ, հետո էլ Սպարտակում չդասավորվեց սեզոնը ու հիմա առանձնապես էլ չի խաղում։ Իսկ ինքը փիս տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց բախտը չբերեց ․․․

----------


## Հարդ

> Էս դեռ պիտի տենանք ․․․ իսկ Արազն արդեն իրա արածն արել ա։ 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, էտ տղեն շատ ափսոս էր, շատ տրավմա ստացավ, հետո էլ Սպարտակում չդասավորվեց սեզոնը ու հիմա առանձնապես էլ չի խաղում։ Իսկ ինքը փիս տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց բախտը չբերեց ․․․


Արազն ու Մանուն Հենոյից տաղանդավոր էին: Հենոյին ավելի քիչ տաղանդով բնավորությունն առաջ տարավ: Իսկ եթե Մանուենց տաղանդին գումարվեր Հենոյի բնավորությունը նոր Զիդան կհասունանար:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս դեռ պիտի տենանք ․․․ իսկ Արազն արդեն իրա արածն արել ա։ 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, էտ տղեն շատ ափսոս էր, շատ տրավմա ստացավ, հետո էլ Սպարտակում չդասավորվեց սեզոնը ու հիմա առանձնապես էլ չի խաղում։ Իսկ ինքը փիս տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց բախտը չբերեց ․․․


Ֆուտբոլիստին գնահատել ընդամենը մեկ խաղով ծիծաղելի է, իսկ առավել ծիծաղելի կլինի, եթե փորձենք Օզբիլիսի ու Հենոի միջև զուգահեռներ անցկացնել։
Իհարկե մարզչական բախտը իրենն անում է, բայց ֆուտբոլիստը դառնում է հզոր, եթե շատ է պարապում ու աշխատում իր վրա անկախ ամեն ինչից։ Ֆուտբոլիստներ կան ովքեր ոչ թե տրավմա այլ ոտ են ջարդել ու վերականգնվելուց հետո ավելի լավ որակներ են կարողացել ձեռք բերել։ Էնպես որ եթե ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ, ինչ որ բան չի ստացվում ուրեմն դա միանշանակ քիչ պարապելու արդյունք է։

----------

Տրիբուն (24.05.2017)

----------


## Hda

Մխոն խփեց 0:2

----------

Gayl (25.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Այաքս-ՄՅՈՒ 0:2
Մանչը իր պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ Եվրոպայի լիգայի չեմպիոն դարձավ։ Շնորհավոր ՄՅՈՒ-ի երկրպագուներին, շնորհավոր Հենոին։ Ապրի Հենոն։ Սեռ Ալեքսի ասածը ուժեղագույնի բախտն է միշտ ժպտում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Շնորհավոր Հենոյի երկրպագուներին ))

թեմայի մեջ.
երեկ երեկոյան Հոլանդիայի բնակիչներին շտապ հաղորդագրություններ էին գնացել ոստիկանությունից՝ «Այլևս մի եկեք Ամստերդամ, քաղաքը լիքն է: Այաքսի խաղը կարող եք դիտել այլուր» տեքստով..




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

John (25.05.2017), Tiger29 (25.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Էսօր Կորյունի վրա Հենոին եմ տեսել :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր Կորյունի վրա Հենոին եմ տեսել


Մինչև միասին սելֆի չտեղադրես, չենք հավատա:

----------

Gayl (29.05.2017), Տրիբուն (29.05.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էսօր Կորյունի վրա Հենոին եմ տեսել


ավելի զարմանալի կլիներ, որ Հենոյի վրա Կորյունին տեսնեիր  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (29.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև միասին սելֆի չտեղադրես, չենք հավատա:


Չեմ կարա, որովհետև մեքենայով էր երրորդ գծի վրա։ Միակ տարբերակ վթար սարքելն էր, բայց դե պատկերացնում ես միամիտ վթարի արդյունքում մարմնական վնասվածք ստանար? Ազգի դավաճան հոդվածով կնստեի։ճճճճ

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ կարա, որովհետև մեքենայով էր երրորդ գծի վրա։ Միակ տարբերակ վթար սարքելն էր, բայց դե պատկերացնում ես միամիտ վթարի արդյունքում մարմնական վնասվածք ստանար? Ազգի դավաճան հոդվածով կնստեի։ճճճճ


Դե քանի որ ազգային շահը գերադասել ես անձնականից, ուրեմն հերոս ես:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե քանի որ ազգային շահը գերադասել ես անձնականից, ուրեմն հերոս ես:


Ինչ անըմ ենք էրեխեքի հըմար ենք անում։

----------


## Gayl

Էս մեր Հենոին լրիվ մոռացել եք։ 
Սկսելա շատ վատ խաղալ, դաշտ ա մտնում շատ լարված եւ ոչինչ չի ստացվում։ ՊԼ ի իրա վերջին խաղում էնքան վատ էր խաղում, որ մտածում էի երևի Ալաշկերտ գնա։
Իմ կարծիքով Հենոին ամենալավ տարբերակը Յւովեն կամ Ինտեռն ա։ Ինտեռը շատ լավ մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում ու լավ կլինի Ինտեռն գնա։
Ինձ թվում ա էս Մոուրինիոն մեր Հենոին բուլիինգի(թազա տերմին եմ սովորել, մեղա մեղա) ա ենթարկում։ Խելոք,սովորող, կարդացած, ֆիզիկապես թույլ տղա են տեսել առիթից օգտվում են։

----------


## Լեո

> Էս մեր Հենոին լրիվ մոռացել եք։ 
> Սկսելա շատ վատ խաղալ, դաշտ ա մտնում շատ լարված եւ ոչինչ չի ստացվում։ ՊԼ ի իրա վերջին խաղում էնքան վատ էր խաղում, որ մտածում էի երևի Ալաշկերտ գնա։
> Իմ կարծիքով Հենոին ամենալավ տարբերակը Յւովեն կամ Ինտեռն ա։ Ինտեռը շատ լավ մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում ու լավ կլինի Ինտեռն գնա։
> Ինձ թվում ա էս Մոուրինիոն մեր Հենոին բուլիինգի(թազա տերմին եմ սովորել, մեղա մեղա) ա ենթարկում։ Խելոք,սովորող, կարդացած, ֆիզիկապես թույլ տղա են տեսել առիթից օգտվում են։


Հիշու՞մ ես, որ Կորյունի վրա Հենոյին էիր տեսել: Է՜խ, ի՜նչ լավ ժամանակներ էին  :Rolleyes: 

Ի դեպ, հիմա նոր եմ հասկացել, որ փաստորեն էդ ժամանակ Հենոն Կորյունին բուլիինգի ենթարկելուց ա եղել  :Not I: 

Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, քիչ մնար մոռանայի: Ինտերի ֆեյսբուքյան էջը արդեն լայքել եմ, կասկեն էլ դրած սպասում եմ :Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Հիշու՞մ ես, որ Կորյունի վրա Հենոյին էիր տեսել: Է՜խ, ի՜նչ լավ ժամանակներ էին 
> 
> Ի դեպ, հիմա նոր եմ հասկացել, որ փաստորեն էդ ժամանակ Հենոն Կորյունին բուլիինգի ենթարկելուց ա եղել 
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, քիչ մնար մոռանայի: Ինտերի ֆեյսբուքյան էջը արդեն լայքել եմ, կասկեն էլ դրած սպասում եմ :Ճ


Լավ կլինի Ինտեռն գնա, բայց շանսերը քիչ են։ Համ էդքան փող չունեն համ էլ եթե չեմ սխալվում էս պահին ֆուտբոլիստ առնելու իրավունք չունի։
Այ, որ Կորյունի վրա կանգներ, հետս մի երկու բառ խորատա աներ հիմա հո էս վիճակին չէր լինի?։ճճճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել, քիչ մնար մոռանայի: Ինտերի ֆեյսբուքյան էջը արդեն լայքել եմ, կասկեն էլ դրած սպասում եմ :Ճ


Նայի ինչ ես անում։ Մտնում ես ինտերի ֆեյսբուքյան էջ ու լայքդ հետ ես վերցնում, հետո մտնում ես Արսենալի էջ ու լայքում ես։ճճճ
Էդ կասկեն էլ հանի, թե չէ թնդանոթի հետ ինչ կասկա? :Cool:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.01.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայի ինչ ես անում։ Մտնում ես ինտերի ֆեյսբուքյան էջ ու լայքդ հետ ես վերցնում, հետո մտնում ես Արսենալի էջ ու լայքում ես։ճճճ
> Էդ կասկեն էլ հանի, թե չէ թնդանոթի հետ ինչ կասկա?


Լայքելը չգիտեմ, բայց MU-ի սաղ էջերի տակ մի հատ մեծատառ քֆուր։ Էն ա....ա Մուրինյոն իրավունք չուներ մեր տղուն կոտրեր։ 

Չնայած, իմ սրտով ա։ Ես հենց սկզբից էլ ուզում էի, որ Արսենալ կամ Լիվերպուլ գնար, ոչ թե MU: Սիրտս միշտ կախ էր։ Հիմա ինտուիցիցիաս հուշում ա, որ Հենոն ծաղկելու ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Լայքելը չգիտեմ, բայց MU-ի սաղ էջերի տակ մի հատ մեծատառ քֆուր։ Էն ա....ա Մուրինյոն իրավունք չուներ մեր տղուն կոտրեր։ 
> 
> Չնայած, իմ սրտով ա։ Ես հենց սկզբից էլ ուզում էի, որ Արսենալ կամ Լիվերպուլ գնար, ոչ թե MU: Սիրտս միշտ կախ էր։ Հիմա ինտուիցիցիաս հուշում ա, որ Հենոն ծաղկելու ա։


Համ էլ Արսենալի երկրպագու ա )։
Արսենալը շատ վատ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում, մյուս տարվանից Վենգերին կհանեն ու քանի որ ինքը մեկա համարվում ա աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբներից մեկը ապա հույս կա, որ կվերականգնվի հակառակ դեպքում ավելի լավ ա Արսենալ չգնա։

----------


## Life

Եթե Անգլիայում մնա, Արսենալ կամ Լիվերպուլ զույգից կուզեմ Լիվերպուլ գնա: Արսենալը մոտս միշտ ասոցացվել ա մոխրագույն, ստաբիլ լուզեռ թիմի հետ, փոշին վրեն դրած Վենգերի հետ: Էն որ այ մարդ թող հանգիստ գնա էլի, դու հո չուզող չես  :Jpit:  Չնայած իրականում վստահ չեմ ով ում բաց չի թողնում :Wink: 
Ուր էլ գնա խեր ա, մենակ The Special One/The Only One - ից հեռու:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալը էս պահին իրա համար ամենալավ տարբերակն ա, որովհետև Լիվերպուլում մշտական խաղացող լինելը ավելի դժվար է, քան Մանչեսթրում։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.01.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արսենալը էս պահին իրա համար ամենալավ տարբերակն ա, որովհետև Լիվերպուլում մշտական խաղացող լինելը ավելի դժվար է, քան Մանչեսթրում։


Հա, հիմա մնում ա նամուսով ֆուտբոլ խաղա, թե չէ ազգովի քաքի մեջ ենք ։)))) Թարսի պես առաջին խաղն էլ Չելսիի հետ ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, հիմա մնում ա նամուսով ֆուտբոլ խաղա, թե չէ ազգովի քաքի մեջ ենք ։)))) Թարսի պես առաջին խաղն էլ Չելսիի հետ ա։


Ու վապշե խի ենք էս թեմայում Հենոից խոսում?
Անկախ ամեն ինչից մենք մեր Հենոի հետ ենք։

----------

Տրիբուն (21.01.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չմոներ ...

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.03.2018), Ծլնգ (15.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց ՄՅու-ի բախտները բերեց սենց դուրս թռան։ Որ անցնեին Սևիլյային, 1/4-ում էն գազաններին էին ռաստվելու ու ամեն խաղին մի վագոնով գոլ ուտեին, վաբշե խայտառակվեին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս ախմախի ասածները էլի խաղից հետո։ Յունայթեդի ֆաները կարող ա խփեն Մուրինյոյին։ 

I knocked them out with Porto and Real - Mourinho says Old Trafford elimination nothing new for Man Utd

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.03.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու էս ախմախի ասածները էլի խաղից հետո։ Յունայթեդի ֆաները կարող ա խփեն Մուրինյոյին։ 
> 
> I knocked them out with Porto and Real - Mourinho says Old Trafford elimination nothing new for Man Utd


Վաբշե մամլո ասուլիսը ոնց որ այս աշխարհից չլիներ․․․ էդ չմոյի նման էլ ինքնավստահ պահպանակ․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց ՄՅու-ի բախտները բերեց սենց դուրս թռան։ Որ անցնեին Սևիլյային, 1/4-ում էն գազաններին էին ռաստվելու ու ամեն խաղին մի վագոնով գոլ ուտեին, վաբշե խայտառակվեին։


Սրանից էլ ավե՞լ խայտառակվեին․․․ Սեվիլյան կարար հանգիստ 4 լիներ, իսկ եթե Յեդերին ավելի շուտ ներս բերեին, կարող ա մի 6 էլ լիներ։ Ամբողջ դաշտով մեկ ՄՅին կզցրին, բայց կենտրոնում, որտեղ ՄՅուն ՊԼ-ի երկու ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող խաղացողներին ունի, մենակ Սեվիլյան էր․․․ էլ սրանից էն յան խայտառակվելը ո՞րն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաբշե մամլո ասուլիսը ոնց որ այս աշխարհից չլիներ․․․ էդ չմոյի նման էլ ինքնավստահ պահպանակ․․․


Էսի տեսե՞լ ես  :LOL: 

https://tribuna.com/manutd/en/news/2644861/

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.03.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Մանչեսթր_Չելսի խաղից հետո Մոուն ձեռքը մեկնեց Սէռ Ալեքսին, իսկ նա հարվածեց Մոուի ձեռքին: Մարդ ով ակումբի համար փառավոր պատմություն պատմություն կերտեց, իսկ էս խամաճիկը գյոզալական ակումբը սարքելա եսիմ ինչ: Պիտի ռադ անեն ակումբից դրան: Ցանկացած գերհզոր ակումբ Մանչեսթր անունից սարսափելա, բայց ոմն Սևիլիա ոտնատակ ա տալիս էս ակումբին:

----------


## Ծլնգ

պոնտ կլնի Վենգերին բերեն, ու սա էլ Սանչեսին հանդերձարանից վաբշե դուրս չթողի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պոնտ կլնի Վենգերին բերեն, ու սա էլ Սանչեսին հանդերձարանից վաբշե դուրս չթողի


Տենու՞մ ես Սուլշերն ինչ ա անում։ Սենց որ գնա, մյուս տարի չեմպիոն կսարքի։ Վերջին մի քանի խաղը ՄՅււ-ի ոնց որ էն հին ու բարի ՄՅու-ն լիներ։

----------

Ծլնգ (20.01.2019), Յոհաննես (20.01.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տենու՞մ ես Սուլշերն ինչ ա անում։ Սենց որ գնա, մյուս տարի չեմպիոն կսարքի։ Վերջին մի քանի խաղը ՄՅււ-ի ոնց որ էն հին ու բարի ՄՅու-ն լիներ։


Վախում էի, որ վերջը Զիդանին քաշելու են բերեն՝ լավ պրծանք  :LOL:  արժանի են, որ Արսենալից հետո չորրորդ տեղում վերջացնեն, Սոլշուրին էլ նորմալ կոնկրատով պահեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր էն մազալու օրերից մեկն ա, երբ Լիվերպուլը ՄՅՈՒ-ին ա բալետ անելու։ Եթե ՄՅՈՒ-ն Սիթի հետ գոնե նիչյա խաղա, Լիվերպուլը ՄՅՈւ-ի ինաու չեմպիոն ա դառնում։ 

Բայց վախենամ, ՄՅՈւ-ն հենց դրա համար էլ հատուկ կրվի Սիթիին։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էսօր էն մազալու օրերից մեկն ա, երբ Լիվերպուլը ՄՅՈՒ-ին ա բալետ անելու։ Եթե ՄՅՈՒ-ն Սիթի հետ գոնե նիչյա խաղա, Լիվերպուլը ՄՅՈւ-ի ինաու չեմպիոն ա դառնում։ 
> 
> Բայց վախենամ, ՄՅՈւ-ն հենց դրա համար էլ հատուկ կրվի Սիթիին։


Էս տարի կդզեր,որ Լիվերը երկու գավաթն էլ տաներ,լրիվ արժանի են,էն եզակի օրերիցա,որ ես էլ կպած ՄՅՈՒ֊եմ բալետ անելու  :Hands Up:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.04.2019)

----------

